# Multi-room and cable comparison



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Just to confirm, does the multi-room function as I expect? Will I be able to watch one recorded show while someone else watches a different recording in another room? Or, likewise, live TV on one channel while someone else is watching a different channel?

I find the comparison to cable on the website questionable. They should include Comcast's X1 DVR. Does Bolt have the ability to voice search and are my recordings backed up to the cloud?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Mike20878 said:


> Just to confirm, does the multi-room function as I expect? Will I be able to watch one recorded show while someone else watches a different recording in another room? Or, likewise, live TV on one channel while someone else is watching a different channel?


Yes and yes.

Multiple Minis can be used at the same time to watch different recording or different live TV channels on different TVs throughout your house.



Mike20878 said:


> I find the comparison to cable on the website questionable. They should include Comcast's X1 DVR. Does Bolt have the ability to voice search and are my recordings backed up to the cloud?


No and no.

There is no voice search feature available and recordings are not backed up to the cloud. They are all stored locally on the hard drive.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

tarheelblue32 said:


> There is no voice search feature available and recordings are not backed up to the cloud. They are all stored locally on the hard drive.


How do they get remote viewing to work then?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Mike20878 said:


> How do they get remote viewing to work then?


You mean viewing outside your home? Your Tivo IS the cloud, which you connect to over the internet.

As for search, at least Tivo has apps and QWERTY remotes for typing searches. I imagine voice search doesn't work all that well anyway. You could get some embarrassing results when searching for Pawn Stars, depending on your accent.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

mdavej said:


> You mean viewing outside your home? Your Tivo IS the cloud, which you connect to over the internet.
> 
> As for search, at least Tivo has apps and QWERTY remotes for typing searches. I imagine voice search doesn't work all that well anyway. You could get some embarrassing results when searching for Pawn Stars, depending on your accent.


Does it only allow for streaming or can I download a show to my ipad or phone for viewing later?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

There is currently no Out of Home Streaming with the Bolt. It is supposed to be coming though at some future date.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Mike20878 said:


> Does it only allow for streaming or can I download a show to my ipad or phone for viewing later?


I've really enjoyed being able to both stream and download from my Roamio to my iPhone/iPad over the past few years. It'd be crazy if they didn't quickly bring both of those features to Bolt!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aristoBrat said:


> I've really enjoyed being able to both stream and download from my Roamio to my iPhone/iPad over the past few years. It'd be crazy if they didn't quickly bring both of those features to Bolt!


Based on past history, quickly in TiVo terms would be several months.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> There is no voice search feature available and recordings are not backed up to the cloud. They are all stored locally on the hard drive.


Though you can backup many of your TiVo shows to your LAN (PC, NAS), providing the shows aren't copy-protected by your cable provider.


----------

